# General > Recommendations >  Wick Blast

## Alice in Blunderland

Blocked Drains !!!  Not a pleasant job for anyone however I can highly recommend Wick Blast for prompt first class service. 



One phone call and the next morning all was running smoothly again.  :Grin: 

He also empties septic tanks  :: 

Excellent service friendly and very good rates.

----------


## upolian

Got to agree on that 1,sound chap n great work  :Smile:

----------


## mrlennie

upolian 666 posts  ::

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Heres a link for contact details:


http://www.caithness-business.co.uk/business.php?id=215

 :Grin:

----------


## joe

Came to clear my blocked drain in all this terrible weather and did a great job

----------


## miller30

have to agree they are great guys, have had them a few times to unblock our drains,

also did pressure washing around the outside of the house great job done.

----------


## sammysalim

I'll second that, Graham cleared the guttering on my church. Nice guy, fast reliable service and very fair when billing.
Keep up the good work :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

